# Pmk help!



## Thatdump (May 8, 2022)

New pmk has a blocking agent. (Like a wax).

Does anyone have a method for removing it?


----------



## Thatdump

Starting pmk is wax. But it has a blocker in it.


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton

Is your PMK mixed with some substance? Tell me where this PMK comes from and is there any information on the composition?


----------



## Thatdump

It comes with pre mix blockers in it.

Starting material is like a wax. Not sure what the blocker is. Product comes from China. Wish I knew what they put in there as a blocker


----------

